# Posting Land...yet another debate



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I know a lot of people feel that if there's a posted sign it means u should respect the landowners rights whether it has a name on it or not.

IMO, i think its very frustrating when landowners scribble their names on the signs so u cant read them or don't even put their names on them at all. And yes i know that means they more than likely don't want to be bothered and no one can hunt. But i feel that if a landowner doesn't want anyone to hunt they should have to put up with people asking them to hunt. If they don't like it then they shouldn't post it. Last night i found three fields all close together with an amazing amount of ducks and geese. all were posted with different names...... J scribbles, W scribbles, and H scribbles, with no number. I am assuming i wouldn't be granted permission but this late in the season with only a week left and that many birds in that many fields, and i can't even hunt one!!! how F'ing ridiculous

I was just wondering what everyone else's thought was on this subject?
I know a lot replied to the other posts about posting land but post another if ya got time.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

I feel your pain but posted is posted. I think you are correct that is a landowner doesn't want to bother with hunters calling him up to ask permission to which he'll surely say no, those who post their property will not try to be legible.

In North Dakota there is no law requiring written access to hunt land not posted so... don't be too upset if someone doesn't want you on their property and posts it. Getting access in ND is infanately easier than in Virginia where I temporally live and I assume much easier than Hawaii listed as your location. I do however believe that the PLOTS books will provide you the information on who own the land.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The current trend in ND is toward more posting of land. There are varied reasons for the additional posting.

Slob Hunters
Pay Hunting
Liability Fears
Animosity toward hunters of origin

The list could go on and on. Bottom line is that if a landowner has a posted sign on his/her property in any form the intent is clear.

It does not mean that you can not ask them for access to their property. It is up to you, me and all other hunters to quit looking at a posted sign and automatically think why even ask.

I have been scolded many times for even asking permission to hunt. On one occasion the landowner asked where I was from and believe me he was irritated about something!!! he then said can't you big city boys read!! Long story short the end result of that conversation was a very good friendship with that landowner that has lasted for many years. He hunts with me when I go out to see him and it is some of the best sharptail hunting in ND!!

Ask for permission, and show some respect to them if you are turned down.

Spend a few bucks buy a Plat Book and you will know their name when you drive in the yard to ask.

Bob


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I know if I had alot of land i would put my name on it (legibly), sign, date it and it big letters under it all write, DON'T EVEN ASK. i think that might get the point out to everyone, and it would reaffirm that i am an *******.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

BBB

The signs on one guy's land here say:

"Pay hunting only. Keep the F$&^ out. $500 fine for trespassing"

I think that gets the &@)*#$&$ award.

But you know you don't need to drive up and ask to hunt....


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Dak said:


> BBB
> 
> The signs on one guy's land here say:
> 
> ...


yeah, that would get the ******* award for sure. I've seen one back home that said "abso****inglutly no hunting" i thought that was prickish, but it did it did the trick well.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya know I really do hate it when they do this stuff too.....but at the same time you have to respect their wishes. I have some friends who own land who do the same thing, heck, sometimes they won't even sign it because they don't want to be asked, and I get on them for doing it, but what's my opinion have to do with antyhing, I'm a cityboy. : ) but they do it so no one will bother them, but the sad thing is, they do it for deer hunting.......................I don't think they'd care if someone asked to go on their land and shoot ducks and whatnot, as long as we're not going to be hunting for geese that weekend. anyways, nothing you can do but maybe buy a map that says who owns all the land in that township, that's the best way to get some names...................everyone should own one of them books....only like $20.

tough luck

Tator


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

therein lies another problem, the owner of the land is more often than not the farmer, which then poses another challenge of finding the owner in the california phonebook, or when you do get permission from the landowner, the renter, unaware of you contacting the landowner, flies out ****** off and you get chewed out anyways.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

all depends on the stipulations of the renters policy then. sometimes in the policy it will give renters full permission to hunting rights, if it doesn't, then asking the true owner of the land is permission to hunt that land, however they will usually tell you who is renting it, and in return, you go ask the renter...........usually not a problem............


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Cmon!

What makes agricultural land any different than owning any other land?

To hear you guys whine about how somebody else keeps your sorry a$$ off of his property is comical.

In NoDak...you see no sign, live it up.
You see a sign, ask.
You cant read the name, live with it and move on. (It means no hunting and dont ask). A 3rd grader could figure that out.
You see a sign that sez dont even ask, well...dont even ask but don't act like the guy doesnt have every right in the world to let you know that he doesnt want to be bothered with you (and a hundred other guys like you).

Did it ever occur to you that the guys who put up signs that are "prickish" have been yammered at by countless hunters and are sick up and fed with it? Maybe they put up nice signs in the past and still got hounded. How would you like it? (Eating a meal or taking a nap or a dump, and the doorbell rings for the 10th time today)

Thing is that you only see what you see. He sees every Tom Dick and Elmer Fudd that comes from where ever and has to deal all because he makes his living where you want to play. He paid for it and you dont want to. Thin ice boys.

Were I a Nodak farmer reading much of this tripe, Id puke...then run out and buy a bunch of "KEEP the FU*K OUT" signs.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Why not just buy an Atlas for the counties you hunt most. There is a company that sells a nice one located in Jamestown. It is called Great Plains directory Service. 251-1612. Those nice little book even have phone numbers. I bought a couple and it really helps. Unfortunatally they don't have all the counties in ND though.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Maybe I can shed some light on this from the perspecitive of a landowner.

I post my property with signs that all say No Hunting without Permission. I sign and date them legibly (printed name below signature) but will not put my phone number on them.

I do this because I hunt it, I have friends that hunt it, and I have people that have asked permission in the past that hunt it. Most years by the time the season rolls around most weekends have been spoken for, especially any around any holidays or school closings.

It is also posted because I do not want someone I don't know wandering all over the property. There are a few areas that we never hunt so the game has an area to rest somewhere.

Another reason that it is posted is that many people that call are nothing but opportunistic road hunters. They see pheasants or grouse run across the road or they see ducks or geese in a slough and want to hunt there with no preplanning. I can't stand road hunters in any way, shape, or form. It's not hunting.

My name is posted on the sign, I am in the local phone book, and in the county plat maps. Anyone could find me with a minimun of effort and hunt the property if it has not been hunted that day or will be hunted the next, but it will take that minimum of effort. If you're not willing to put in that time hunting will get harder and harder for you.

Times have changed and hunters need to change with them. I use the county plat maps extensively (they last almost forever if you make your own updates) and it has almost become a year round effort if you want quality places to hunt when hunting season rolls around. Complaining about No Hunting signs on an outdoor forum won't change that.

I truly wish the legislature would change the law so that all land was posted without putting up a sign. Wouldn't our state and the view or our landscape be more beautiful without all those old shabby signs up all over the place.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, that's just what we need :eyeroll: we can be like our cousin South Dakota.......I am in total disagreement with that. I understand you have people and yourself that hunt your land, but believe it or not, there are some great landownwers out there who post their land, will hunt it, but when they are done let's say with deer hunting, they will let people who ask hunt their land, because they already filled their tags.....those are the landowners who get high praise in my book, granted you don't HAVE to do that, but not all people will, but sometimes, those gestures will make people think a little differently of you.

On deer hunting again, sometimes people need to fill a doe tag, well I have many landowners that will say "go ahead" when I ask, as long as they have their tags all filled or something like that. And again it comes down to some land being posted for deer hunting, maybe a farmer posts it so he and him family can deer hunt on it, and he doesn't hunt pheasants at all, yet if someone asks, he will let them..............it's people like that who sportsman, R and NR alike rely on to hunt this state, not everyone can rely on PLOTS Coverlocks and un-posted land, cuz there is not much of it around.

You shedding light as a landowner, shows us who you really are and how you feel about the future of our hunting rights, and you should be ashamed :eyeroll:

but don't get me wrong, I understand it is your right to do what you want with your land, I totally understand that, but I think you should see both sides of the situation...............not everyone has a great place to hunt whenever they want, I'm fortunate enough to know enough people, or have friends who know the right people, where we and I will always have a place to hunt deer/geese/ducks/pheasants and anything else.

just for once, think of the people who aren't as fortunate as us......

makes ya think doesn't it????

good luck to you
Tator


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> To hear you guys whine about how somebody else keeps your sorry a$$ off of his property is comical.


Bert, you've been warned before by your potty mouth and temper. I will not warn you again. I'm picking on YOU because this was directed at people here. If you can't post without being a jerk all the time, don't post.

Guys, watch the profanity, thanks.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Tator said:


> ya, that's just what we need :eyeroll: we can be like our cousin South Dakota.......I am in total disagreement with that.


The removal of the no hunting signs had nothing to do with hunting and I should clarify that. I spend a lot of time in the summer taking weekend motorcycle trips. I usually try to stay to the paved two land roads. I compare ND to some of the other states, and the roads in ND, and the view, would be much more enjoyable if those shabby looking things were not there.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

You did make some good points red, I re-read what you had to say and I understand you do let people on your land to hunt with permission and I can see not letting the 'road hunter' get access on your stuff just cuz he see's them run across the road. didn't mean to jump on ya there

but I am a really big opponent of all property being posted like SD, it would just not be good. granted a guy could remove the ugly orange/yellow signs, but they do make some nice metal ones these days...  I know the g/o have them all over where I hunt. ha

Tator


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Even though you don't have to post your land in SoDak you still see a lot of signs to that effect. I don't see where it is that big of an issue how a landowner posts his land. If there is a sign, why would you not honor the sign. It is not a reflection on the person who does the posting but certainly is a reflection on people who have an attitude about how a landowner has chosen to post his property. There is way to much anti-landowner sentiment when it comes to these issues. It should not be a big event. One man's opinion.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Posting our land here in MN. isn't even good enough at times no matter how perfect the sign is to read and understand. You pretty much need to be a prick in order to get the message across to the block heads around here. If word gets out you're a "nice guy" and will let people hunt who ask it will soon become an assumption that it's just plain OPEN to anyone even though it is totally not the case. Assume as I like to say only makes an *** oUt of you and ME. If I could afford a 10 ft electric fence I'd do it, because sometimes that's just what it takes I guess. The taxes we pay are plenty the way it is and it's sometimes just too bad a guy can't own a little piece of peace in the country without going through the constant explaining to even neighboring hunters where the line is. My opinion is a sign is a sign respect it and the owner and don't go about it like he the land owner owes you anything because he don't.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

good point goldy, I know a few people who will shoot a deer on someones land and say.............well it's just joe blow.........he won't care....but really, how do you know............chances are he doesn't want you hunting on his land without permission.............happens way too much like you said.

just because you think you know someone well enough, doesn't mean you are exempt from that no hunting sign!!!!

and as always, just get permission

good post goldy


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Chris,

I have posted everything from information on decoys and blinds to stories about the good old days here. I have also called a spade a spade. I dont recall ever being "warned" about my potty mouth. (After seeing lots of *%^&$# here, I assumed that it wasnt a big deal...my apologies) 
Check out Triple B's post right here on this thread. Plenty of $%$^$ there but you didnt light him up.

That being said, I dont think that my potty mouth has much to do with your angst. I think most of it revolves around the fact that I dont agree with the notion that landowners owe access to sportsmen. (of course nobody comes right out and says that farmers owe hunters access unless they use the stupid CRP argument, but you dont have to read between many lines here to see that most "residents" on this site believe it)

I dont agree that landowners should forego doing what they want with their land, including getting paid for allowing access because it cuts in on your access to their land.

I dont agree that residents should have any more right to access public or private lands than NRs anymore than residents should have rights to public water or private lands over here.

Nobody wants to hear those opinions though regardless of how much sense they make.

Do you know how frustrating it is to hear about the stupid NR "boat parade" every year? How rediculous it is to listen to spiels about stupid nrs screwing up the hunting when restrictions and logistics force them to go about things differently? To mention that Nodak doesnt have the problem NR market cornered, you are either met with laughter or the old "thats apples and oranges"

A guy sends photos of a shoot and just because they werent all prime greenheads, he gets hammered here by residents with the whole season to hunt. Stupid NR.

Some guys here have made it an art form to pick out anything that will paint a bad picture of NR hunters in Nodak.

That happens here and nobody steps in and "warns" anybody. Oh you hear a lot of "some of my best friends are NRs" but that is about as far as it goes.

Yeah, I have a temper. Makes me speak my mind. Voice opinions. Get a little long winded.
I figured that was why this was called "hot topics".

I have noticed that when somebody has somthing to say here that makes sense but is contrary to the "good ol boy" mentality of the majority of you,
what they say gets spun or swept under the rug unless they yell it. If they yell it, they are "jerks". Well. I can handle being called a jerk.

I get lots of PMs from people saying "hit the nail right on the head Bert" or "You said what I wish I had the guts to say" etc... stuff like that. I think Ive only had one pm where somebody had the guts to disagree "off the record".
Some even have the fortitude to agree with me here. I guess if all you want is people who agree with the majority of posters here who mainly happen to be urban residents, take this off the WWW and just email eachother.

My point with the posted signs was this...When will you guys realize that if someone else owns the land and they dont want you (or me) on it, arguing technicalities (like not having legible handwriting) is petty. Men should respect that. Selfishness and immaturity would argue that.

Ill be suprised if this gets posted as I am on such thin ice but at least you will have read it and that is all that really matters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bert,

Rules are simple, read 'em.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

geez bert, you'd fit right in over at fishingbuddy, that site is a joke, all people do there is bicker/right/spread rumors/bicker...........this is the most informational sites for nodak there ever could be, and it's reputation for clean info doesn't need to be ruined by your posts of ranting and ravings.................there's a place for that................fishingbuddy.

go post there

sincerely
Tator


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Chris,

Then make everybody follow them...dont just throw it in my face!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

one word..........psycho! Bert has, what you would call intermittent explosive disorder :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> That happens here and nobody steps in and "warns" anybody.


Yea, That never happens!!!! :eyeroll: 
There are plenty here that get "warned". Some more than others!! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When I was a child I learned that when someone was speaking to me about my actions, the last thing I should do is give the old "what about so and so" routine. It's frustrating when I have to explain that to those older than myself who either didn't learn it or still try to use it.

This is a FRIENDLY site. That also means that serious and HOT topics can be debated, in a civil manner. I created this forum so some issues that haven't/weren't being discussed or allowed were able to here. I also hoped that some ideas and some actions could be used and explored so there can be a resolution to the arguments....not just endless fighting.

I will be frank. I am tired of those who really have no agenda other than fight/bicker over anything that has a shade of gray. Any thread that has a chance of some serious conversation gets hijacked again and again from a serious/civil tone to an emotional rage. All one has to do is read over a user's posts to see how blatantly obvious that is.

So I will say it again, read the rules. If anyone has a problem/suggestion, please PM me. Otherwise I consider this closed.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah,

I could take your "wisdom" for what its worth, tuck my tail and run but the bottom line is that if you are a like minded, good old boy from NoDak (Fargo or some other city out there) (where is it that the major % of the posters here have as a mailing address?) (not my spin...do a search...you are the webmaster) or someone from somewhere else who agrees with everything you guys stand for (which is not always what you say...but what you stand for) you can get away with bloody murder, innuendo and "in your face" **%**&%.

Honestly Chris. Aint that the way the barley lays?

If one points out the fact that much of what you stand for, what gets posted here... doesn't hold water in the real world outside of Nodak or by landowners in out state Nodak... you get turned over the fire.

Chris, I learned a long time ago that if I am wrong, I admit it. I apologized for shocking your sensibilities with my (*^%(&^%) but I cant see where anything I said was wrong. May have been hard to swallow for some but not wrong. May not be your opinion but not wrong. May only post lately when I have an axe to grind, but not wrong.

If rocking the boat or looking to tork somebody off is against the rules, then you, my friend, pick and choose who has to play by those rules.

Tell me honestly that there aren't a bunch of guys here who aren't throwing the same turds from the other side of the fence. If you can say that, you only read what you want to read. May not be every post, but surley and offensive now and then. The difference is that if you do that from the perspective of the majority of metro, R posters here, you can get away with it and it is all in "fun".

Friendly site (yeah, as long as everybody agrees with the metro hunters in NoDak). How does one state in a nice, friendly fashion that you tick a bunch of people off including the people who paid for the land that you want to hunt so badly? Want some names?

All I am saying is that if you are going to give me a public spanking for my inequities, then man up and do it for all. Otherwise it is just a cheap effort to shut me up because what I have to say isn't all smooth and silky for you guys. And yes, you are not some impartial dude. You are one of "you guys".

I am educated, I am experienced and I am (believe it or not) open minded. I have hunted waterfowl in many states as a resident, guest and landowner. I am quiet and reserved when need be and the life of the party when called upon. If you and I went hunting or fishing tomorrow, we'd have a ball. I'm a regular guy. But from my corner of the world, to read some of the crap that gets written here and held as gospel or at least sage wisdom is laughable...and the double standard is sad. I understand why many of you believe it.

Some of it is right up my street and I agree with it but much of it is elitist and egomaniacle.

Chris,
This is not an unbiased forum with a freedom of speech and opinion. If you want it to be somthing other than that, then take it off the WWW.

Were that the case, people could read what they wanted to and disregard what they didn't. What this really amounts to is a tight knit group of Nodak metro hunters who want to defend something that they have no more vested interest in than any other American citizen.

If the "rules" include not offending anyone by dissagreeing with the majority of posters here, then put that in the "rules". Otherwise, deal with the fact that some of us are just ticked off enough at the situation that they are going to pop in here from time to time and say things that you guys dont want to hear.

Sure, you are going to get the odd NR buttkisser who doesn't know any better and feels like one of the boys by agreeing with every consonant, syllable and vowel but for every one of them there is 100 who think much of your logic is nuts. And...it doesn't stop there. I dare you to display your "wisdom" about how landowners should operate in regards to people hunting their land and see just how many of them share your views. Explain to them how you are just that much smarter than they are because by you logic, hunting fields keeps birds in the state longer (regardless of what that means for their fields).

All you see is what gets posted here. Believe me, I represent a lot of people who dont want to bother with speaking their minds on the subject.

Next time you knock on a farmers door (who you don't know) start out by telling them that they need to post in such a manner that makes life easier for you. Tell them that since they enrolled in CRP, they owe hunters access, tell them that if they lease their land, they are screwing with the heritage of Nodak hunters and they and the leasees are akin to Satan himself...and oh...by the way, can I hunt your land?

Methinks you will find yourselves the minority.

The "all for one and one for all" spiel is wearing thin in regards to Res and NR hunters and landowner relations. (some of my best friends are NRs or landowners, or "I grew up in the country...I just moved to Fargo because...") just listen to yourselves!

"Bert...you have a standing invitation to hunt with me...Ill buy you a license...we welcome you" (just dont bring a boat or water decoys or beat me to a field (which doesnt belong to me anyway) on your own...and oh...by the way, Ill be in your backard in June, July and August with my jetski and walleye boat). Gimme a break!

Yall think you are in the right and righteous but Id bet if you did a poll of what landowners or small town hunters out there think of you guys vs NRs you'd be shocked at the results. If you did a poll of NRs... you'd get p'pounded. Of course, that will never come to pass but I know what I know.

Consider it closed if you want Chris. Don't let this message fly. PM me and talk to me man to man. I'm not scared. I'll tell you the same things. Hell, ban me. I don't care. This is just the Internet. Actual hunting is real and I will never again hunt in Nodak because of the loss of my "tradition" and my "access" and what it would have meant for my kids due to what you guys have driven. My only sport there, is pointing out here, how out of touch with reality so many of you are.

I am just killing 20 minutes until my sauna is hot anyway. You guys take me a lot more seriously than I take you. I just like to write.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

blah, blah, blah!  
i like your poll comment, that's priceless!!!! :eyeroll: 
Would so many people think our state is so damn friendly if all that lives here is a bunch of inconsiderate a$$holes?? I THINK NOT!! Them "Super Nice" landowners grew up here too and i'm sure 70% of them hunt or have hunted in their lives! they know what its all about. (of course you as an nr is going to kiss some major a$$ to hunt their land cuz you dont have the pull the local residents have.)

Me: "hey uncle Ed, you got your land posted up for us for the waterfowl season??"
Uncle Ed: "not quite yet, but i'll be sure its done by Sept 1st"
Me: "dude, you are the man"
Uncle Ed: "I know, meet me uptown tonight when you get back and we'll have a few beers"
Me: Sounds good!

now this doesnt stop umpteen nr's coming to kiss his arse to hunt his land but the many local hunters know who that land is posted for and don't even bother. so they don't even get the oppurtunity to be an arse kisser. i hope that makes sense to you!

sorry Bert, but i think YOU are in the minority here. and frankly, i think you need to go for a "LONG" cool down after that stint in the sauna of yours!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bert wrote:


> Actual hunting is real and I will never again hunt in Nodak because of the loss of my "tradition" and my "access" and what it would have meant for my kids due to what you guys have driven.


Hey Bert what about my "tradition" and my "access" and my kids. It's really all about you isn't it. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Want some names?


Yup Bert. It has come to that. I want some names. Give me the names of all the landowners that don't want any Fargo, or Bismarck, or Valley City, or xxxx people on their land and want you instead. I know, for a fact, that the Landowner that you say wanted that, has written a letter to one of the guys that I hunt with and said there will be NO MORE NR hunting his land. He gave two of the guys that I hunt with Standing permission to hunt his land, God forbid, he gave it to.....Dare I say it....... Fargo guys!!!!!!!
Your diatribe about knowing what landowners want in ND is really getting old and thin. Asyou tell us that we have no more right to the land than you out of one side of your mouth, the other side is spewing forth the hatred for the NR landowner in MN that has a jetski and a boat. Still havn't figured that one out!!


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Dljeye

Sent you a PM.

Gave you names.

Call em up and ask them what they thought of NRs when I hunted there last. I know what they thought of guys from Fargo.

Regardless of how they feel now (Im sure they are sick of all kinds of pressure) I was not part of your percieved problem.

Our man from Hannaford did in fact invite me to eat supper in his kitchen, use his bathroom and power and water for cleaning birds all because I was the first to "ask" to hunt his land in 30 years.

If his kids have a different attitude, that isnt my doing.

Also...

I still challenge anyone here to do a legitimate poll and ask the landowners of NoDak how they feel about having to post their land "just so" or how they view hunters from Nodak cities VS Nrs.

Thing is that most of you guys were toddlers when I started hunting Nodak and you are telling me that as an NR I am screwing with your "Traditions".

Again, this is my sport in Nodak. Calling you guys on the carpet.

I have scores of Pms from guys who thank me and congratulate me for standing up to what amounts to a group of thugs who dominate and intimidate. Something they wish they had the guts to do. Well. You dont intimidate me.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Well.....whatever else you may feel about Bert......Ya got to admit.......this guy can type!

I nominate him for "Poster of the Year"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Never got a PM bert!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The point being Bert......Maybe you did hunt this mans land. Now he only lets two resident hunters and their partys hunt it. Attitudes change, people change. Of course you would know more landowners that used to want NR to hunt. It would stand to reason that I would know more landowners that want residents to hunt. Just because you have only seen pink elephants, don't assume they are all pink until you have seen them all. How long has it been since you have been here to hunt. You will see the landscape is changing. You are sitting in MN calling us on the carpet when you havn't been here to hunt in how long????? I would think if you really wanted the info you would make a foray over here to get a clearer picture of the situation.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I love it when people post with passion!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> I still challenge anyone here to do a legitimate poll and ask the landowners of NoDak how they feel about having to post their land "just so" or how they view hunters from Nodak cities VS Nrs.


I am not sure you MN's would want to hear the results. I have a buddy that farms well over 6000 acres who allows Resident only hunters. He says he is tired of listening the to the NR's complain.

Bert: I have looked at a few SD outdoor forums. How come you aren't on there advocating for your right to hunt ducks and pheasants there??

I posted this before. Maybe we should poll the MN crew that gets on this website to see how many post in the SD forums complaining that they only allow 7000 NR's to hunt ducks over there? We dont' have a cap for waterfowl here. You can only hunt pheasants for 10 days there and can't buy multiple licenses.

I get a kick out of you Bert and I am not surprised that you have all these PM's coming to you. I can't believe the thought process some of you have. You want your cake and eat it too, but only in ND. Why not SD. They have more pheasants, the same ducks go through SD as ND, but they have tighter restrictions. Yet you come on here pushing your weight onto ND????

:eyeroll:


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

i know this thread started out as a topic on posted ground. to my surprise i dont think i have read much about the law mostly intent. I Assume the lawmakers made the law on how land will be posted lawfully. just as waterfowl laws are are made and what we have to do to obey. So why doesnt the improper posting get any attention like improper hunters. I again (assume)from our enjoyable hunt that there was ground being posted by people who didnt have any right posting ground. This is what we gathered from farmers who we asked, that said there ground isnt posted only to find out that someone had posted it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There are bad apples from everywhere. Some farmers have been burned by NRs, some by guys from the ND "cities", and some farmers say the biggest problem they have are the locals.

I just don't understand how every thread in the hot topics turns into this same old debate? The psychology of it all is kind of amazing.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha its very entertaining though


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

chris if your response was to my post, i think u missed my point. i am not refering to nr's or r. it just appears to me that if a law is a law regardless of state, town or county regardless of what we do, there is rules, 3 outs per half inning, speed limit 65, one hen mallard, one wife, or how to post your ground legally. it appears to me that it should all be done by the book. that is the way i have been raised and the way i raise my children. follow the rules, or expect the consequinces of what ever that is. my responce was more about rules and regulations than anything else. My bottom line is WHY would someone make a rule if nobody cares if it is followed? For the good of all of us honest people, i think there would be a fair increase in ground to hunt if only the ground that had been intended to be posted was posted. As i firmly believe there were people nr and r who maybe posted some ground for there own use with out the owner intending for it to be posted.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

dljeye

If you didnt get it, somebody blocked it. I sent it just like a hundred other pms.

I sent you a PM with half a dozen names of guys you could call tomorrow and give them the "NODAK Outdoors take"... on who is more welcome on private property and the general thoughts here on wat landowners should and should not be able to do in regards to leasing their land to whomever they dam well please and how if they don't have their posted signs "just so" that it "pizzes" (quote) you off, and they would tell you exactly where you could shove it.

The guy from Hannaford that you know is not the guy I dealt with...that man is dead I believe. He did offer me the shirt off of his back because I was the first guy in 30 years who ever asked even though he didnt post his land and Nodak plates were the norm for him (sour look on his face).

You are right though, and in my PM I stated that things most likely have changed since I last hunted there. It has been a long time. Still in contact with several of them though, and they still say "Fargo" with an extra "F".

Methinks that an increase in overall numbers hasn't soured the landowners on NRs any more than they were already soured on R's.
I could be wrong.

Prove me wrong. Do a poll. There seems to be plenty of people here with plenty of time on their hands.

Figger out a way to ask every landowner in Nodak if they view a Nr any differently than a citiot out there. I dare you. Put it to them like you put it here though.

My whole thing here has nothing to do with any of that. We are all arguing about somebody elses land.

I explain how I took care of the situation over here for myself and get hammered because "I am part of the problem" over here.

I got a pm from a Nodaker who told me to shut up about my wetland restoration because there are farmers out there who think that there are too many potholes and ducks and geese and that intereferes with raising crops. Doesn't want you guys to get any "crazy" ideas. Kinda goes against your theory of the R loving landowners out there who feel that the hunting opps they provide should be for Fargoans first.

I explain how you guys could take care of it over there and I get hammered because then you would be "part of the problem".

I mention that the landowner shouldn't need to breast feed you information to keep you off of his property and off of his porch and once again...I get hammered.

Thing is that you guys are going to sit on principles and morals (in your minds) and watch your free lunch meld into what amounts the the reality of the 21st century. I could call 3 guys right now who live within 5 miles of me and ask them how much land they bought in NoDak for hunting in the last year and it would make your head spin.

Sad...doesnt please me, but is a fact nonetheless and something that you should spend some time pondering as you bask in the freedom of unlimited "freelance" opportunities out there (for the time being) and pop off about here from one day to the next. (buy the land yourself and manage as you see fit or somebody else will)

You are going to blame and cry and whine, but between a burgeoning, global population with plenty of liquid cash and transportation, a dwindling group of landowners who own more land... with a keener eye for a buck and less interest in resident interests (not to mention the swing in climate)... you are going to be as S.O.L. as I am in short order regardless of the debate here.

I toyed with re-writing my Pm to you but after some reflection...I thought...what is the point? I know what I know and I know who I know.

What are you gonna do? Call them? Even if you did, and they told you that NRs are no different than Rs when it comes to who is welcome...I still aint gonna ever hunt there again.

Why?  Not the money...not the time...its the principle. The restrictions, who drove that and why... and what those people have invested over there that is so far and above my dollars and contacts and traditions (squat).

(If you really want names Dljeye, pm me and I will shoot them to you, I really will, but if you arent going to follow up, Im not wasting my time twice)

I would be interested though if the heavy hitters here on this site polled the landowners, the locals, the NRs... just how that would shake out. Get everyones take on your logic. Your ideals. If you are the majority... my hats off to you, my apologies and my congratulations. If not (you wont do it anyway so what the hell) there you have it.

I believe that if you put it to the landowners the way you guys spew it here when you polled them, you'd never have a place to hunt on account of your attitude.

Im a landowner in Minnesota. Come and tell me that my signs aren't "legal" (they aren't by the way) and therefore, you should be able to hunt it. See if you get off my property in one piece.

Tell me that since I have ground in CRP and you pay taxes that you should be able to hunt it gratis.

Tell me that if times are tough for me and I want to lease it to somebody for a couple of years or an outfitter to make a buck off of it, that I shouldn't because it infringes on your "living in the city but having country privalages"... they will never find your body.

Tell me that you are from Mpls....a resident and should have more rights on my private land than a guy from Nodak whom I know and respect and see if you don't get your butt kicked.

You don't do that though do you. When you ask out there...you guys ask just like I did. You talk about crops, prices, the weather, how you know "so and so" and used to live in "Wankington" and with your hat in your hand, you drop the bomb. Can I hunt?

When you don't ask, on land where you dont have to ask...I never "didnt ask" you figure you have it coming to you. (I never figured I did).

Think I am out of line? Look back through the "hot topics" archives and ask yourself if you would start your verbage with a landowner in NoDak with a field full of geese or ducks with the same crap that you see here.

The internet is safe. You can call me what you want. I am true to my word...take care of my needs over here and you guys spend how much time over there peeing and moaning about somthing that doesnt belong to you (finacially...deed wise) in the first place.

I'd love it if this site could be a place of mutual love of the resource but it has morphed from somthing that smells of that, to a group of likeminded, 30 something, metro hunters in Nodak who get their warm fuzzies out of agreeing with eachother and badgering...belittling...poo-pooing anybody who disagrees with them and ultimatly pushing them off the site. Want some anonymous PMs from former contributers who have given up?

From a practical standpoint, (regarding hot topics) yall would be better off emailing eachother because all you want to hear is what you want to hear.

I have never, ever, seen a post here from Joe Dirtfarmer (you know, the guy who owns the land and potholes and pays the taxes) out there who jumps on your bandwagon. Even if there was one...or two...or five. you metro boys have em way out numbered. Thing is...THEY OWN THE LAND!

You guys are on the sinking ship bud. You would be much...much better off politely asking me for names of landowners out there who may let you hunt because I gave them the nod, than trying to make me look like a monkey here to boost your own ego.

Like I said, my time there is done so I have nothing to lose.

You cannot say the same.

I can offer you the walleye fishing (ice or open water)grouse/deer/woodduck/fishing/hunting trip of a lifetime, all on my my own property or within 300 yards of my house. I extend that invitation to anyone here who wants it. (I really dont believe that because of the crap you spew here that in a hunting/fishing situation, you all aren't good guys)

For the most part, you on the other hand have nothing to offer other than your opinion of wheather or not I am welcome on land in North Dakota (where I know I am welcome) and you dont even own it.

Shaking my head....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Im a landowner in Minnesota. Come and tell me that my signs aren't "legal" (they aren't by the way) and therefore, you should be able to hunt it. See if you get off my property in one piece.


That should put you on a law enforcement watch list. One of the dumbest moves I have ever seen. Someone could pick a fight with you now, go to court, and take you to the cleaners not to mention time behind bars. Smooth move genius. You just jeopardized your right to self defense, by bringing into question your propensity for violence.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Plainsman,

What good does 10 million bucks do a dead man?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mr. Lee,

About as much good as posted signs do a landowner behind bars. Often when two foolish men meet they both loose.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Plainsman,

If you are such a wuss that you would come and hunt my land (knowing darn well you shouldn't) and get taken to the cleaners for it, but argue in court that my name wasnt written "legibly" then you are THE problem.

Am I worried? Heck no!

I cannot wait for the day when some dude argues that with me out in the woods.

Technically, I dont even have to post my land but there are so many trees out there that people could get confused so I put up signs.

Right off the bat, I did everything just so and for 2 weeks before deer season, all I did was answer the phone and tell people no.

Now, I put up a sign and if you dont get the hint and I catch you out there, what happens is what happens. I haven't had any problems with tresspassers since, but I also don't have to answer the phone and say "no". Either way, it is my land. The simple fact that I own land shouldnt equate to me having to give you directions to my house so I can tell you no in person. Neither should that be the case in North Dakota.

If you think otherwise, I want you to open your discussion with landowners out there like that.

I want all you guys to talk to them like you talk about them here, first, before you ask them for permission and them report back to me on your success.

Put me on any list you want.

Look me up in the plat book and buy a license and come over here and hunt deer on my land (because my signs arent "legal"). If you are that hard up for a place to hunt, I may just give you permission put of sympathy.

It is Christmas Eve though fellas...

99% of what gets said here is no real reflection upon any of us. Me included. I have opinions just like the rest of you. I still say though that if there was a "reunion/mixer" of sorts, say in Fargo and everybody here got together, we would all get along swimmingly. As it stands, with distance and annonymoty, people get to hating eachother here and unless you can differentiate between true evil, pshychosis and the clouded veil of the internet you are a danger to yourself and others.

To each and all here, I wish you a warm fire, a glass of brandy, a couple of kids who make you proud and a little black, wet, nose that shows promise.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you are such a wuss that you would come and hunt my land (knowing darn well you shouldn't) and get taken to the cleaners for it, but argue in court that my name wasnt written "legibly" then you are THE problem.


Kind of jumping to conclusions aren't you Bert. Find anywhere I mentioned I would do that.



> I cannot wait for the day when some dude argues that with me out in the woods.


That will be the day your freedom ends. Maybe I will know the fellows putting the handcuffs on you.

I don't think anyone has mentioned your land Bert. Get over the paranoia. If you look for trouble most times you will find it, and Bert you're a problem waiting to happen.

You are right we would perhaps get along. The things I mention above are not to make fun of you they are mentioned so that if the worst ever happens people do not automatically think you guilty. It's advise for your benefit. A court seeing what you write on here would not give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

That should put you on a law enforcement watch list. One of the dumbest moves I have ever seen. Someone could pick a fight with you now, go to court, and take you to the cleaners not to mention time behind bars. Smooth move genius. You just jeopardized your right to self defense, by bringing into question your propensity for violence.[/quote]

Smooth move genius?

How is that jumping to conclusions?

Dumbest moves I have ever seen?

Oh, that isnt personal.

I wasnt talking about you land?

Whose land were you talking about with that tirade?

"Take you to court"?

Really wanna go there?

If you, or anybody else wants to pick a fight with me (that means hunting my land...walking by a sign that is not "legal" but is there nonetheless...bring it on bud. Again, I am not worried. The folks around here get it.

My point is that... this thread is about "legal posting" in Nodak. I am telling you what it is like from a landowners point of view here in Mn and wondering why it is an issue there in NoDak.

Im certain that the landowners out there dont look foreword to phone calls or predawn queeries or suppertime interruptions (or getting pulled off a tractor or off of a couch or the toilet...).

Im certain that there is some angst and annomosity towards those who feel a "right" to carry firearms onto another man's land and come and go as he pleases. R and NR alike.

I know for a fact that it is a pain in the *** to have to go out and post things "just so" in order that every Tom, Dick and Harry, doesnt come and drive all over a field and through out a bunch of decoys (perhaps...because my wife enjoys seeing the big flocks out the living room window).

If you re read my post...you may just pick up on that.

I simply cannot understand why it is that those of you who hunt somebody elses land, stand upon legal loopholes and technicalities when in fact, if you see a sign saying "No Hunting" or "No Tresspassing" that should be more than enough to give you a clue.

They shouldnt even need to do that. It should be a situation where if you dont own it and there isnt signs stating that it is public grounds, the ownus is upon you to go about securing access. Otherwise...buy your own land.

I dont have my name, address or phone number on my signs. If you want to find me bad enough, figure out where you are, who I am, buy a plat book and look me up. (I may just let you hunt if you are man enough to do that) but nowhere, in my sensibilities, do I feel some innate responsibility to a complete stranger, to guide them into my personal world simply because I own land with good hunting.

Neither, in my mind, do I think that the landowners in Nodak owe that to you or anyone else. R or NR. Do You? Honestly?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bert, I don't think anyone owes me anything. Landowners should be able to post or not as they please. However, wildlife belongs to the state, and they should not be able to charge to hunt. 
I can't understand your rambling anymore Bert, it's getting confusing. I think I have lost track of what your point is if you have one. 
Post your land if you like Bert, but don't expect us to take seriously someone who comes on here telling us how he is going to hurt us if you catch us on your land. Do you really think anyone on the site is looking for you land? Get a grip Bert. This is foolishness for a grown man. 
Bert, it would appear you are on here simply to let everyone know how much you hate them. I honestly see no point to your temper tantrums. I'm not stuck up Bert, but if I don't respond it's simply because I don't want everyone to think I am obsessed. Know what I mean Bert?

Ernie


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Bert said:


> I dont have my name, address or phone number on my signs. If you want to find me bad enough, figure out where you are, who I am, buy a plat book and look me up. (I may just let you hunt if you are man enough to do that) but nowhere, in my sensibilities, do I feel some innate responsibility to a complete stranger, to guide them into my personal world simply because I own land with good hunting.
> 
> Neither, in my mind, do I think that the landowners in Nodak owe that to you or anyone else. R or NR. Do You? Honestly?


WOW....

Coockooo Coockooo.....

You dont happen to like Elsinore beer do you???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I simply cannot understand why it is that those of you who hunt somebody elses land, stand upon legal loopholes and technicalities when in fact, if you see a sign saying "No Hunting" or "No Tresspassing" that should be more than enough to give you a clue.


Do you honestly think the majority of residents believe that????? Come on Bert!! The majority of people on here know the intention of the signs are what is important. How many guys actually will go and hunt something that is posted, but posted incorrectly???? Anyone, anyone.....Buhler!!!!!!!

Plasinsmen, That Ernie thing was funny!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

does anyone else not even read berts replies because they are way too long and NOT filled with information????


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> does anyone else not even read berts replies because they are way too long and NOT filled with information????


I call it meaningless banter!!

It's always the same thing out of his mouth!!

Oh and PLAINSMAN...you got me rolling also!!! :beer:


----------

